# Delicious Cabbage Pie



## Phoenix

https://www.yummly.com/recipe/_Delicious-Cabbage-Pie_-1165191

Delicious Cabbage Pie

his cabbage pie is really simple to make and it's delicious. It's a very unusual pie and super scrumptious. I really like the dough in it. My family loved it!!! With only 6 tbsp of flour, this could work on low carb diet.

Ingredients:

2 cups of shredded Cabbage 
3 Eggs
5 tbsp (1/3 cup) Sour Cream 
3 tbsp Mayonnaise 
6 tbsp Flour 
1 tsp Salt .
2 tsp Baking powder 
1 tbsp Dill 
3 tbsp green onion
Sesame seeds (for sprinkling)

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 350 F.

Shred cabbage thinly, add salt. Next knead with your hands, so the juices come out.

Add greens and mix.

Fluff eggs.

Add sour cream and mayo.

Add dry ingredients, mix well.

Pour dough under and over the cabbage. You can mix it a little on top, so it will go through the cabbage.

Sprinkle with sesame seeds and chives. Bake at 350F for 30 min until golden brown.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## williesmom

Huh. Sounds interesting. I have a very large cabbage in the garden waiting to be picked, so this is a distinct possibility. Thanks!


----------



## DinahV

Looks wonderful to me!


----------



## Phoenix

I love cabbage! This is a definite must try!


----------



## somnus

Thanks...great for a veggie like me!


----------



## knitbreak

Will make this for sure Thanks!


----------



## memere0211

we love cabbage any way we an fix it, so this will happen some time this week - looks delicious!!


----------



## williesmom

i tried this tonight, sort of. I left out the dill and sesame seeds, and added cheese. I must say it was delicious.


----------



## Phoenix

That's good to know as I would do the same!


----------



## loremiko

This was a big hit at my house last night. Everyone loved it. We aren't dairy eaters so I subbed coconut milk with a little vinegar. Also I used half the amount of dill called for since it was dried dill weed. This dish will be a regular here.


----------



## Phoenix

loremiko said:


> This was a big hit at my house last night. Everyone loved it. We aren't dairy eaters so I subbed coconut milk with a little vinegar. Also I used half the amount of dill called for since it was dried dill weed. This dish will be a regular here.


I'm so glad everyone liked it!


----------



## littlewind53

Sounds interesting an definitely a change from boiled cabbage. I do make a lot of cabbage soup that has carrots, potatoes, canned tomatoes sausage and some celery seed and a touch of bouillon - and I love it, but getting tired of just boiled. lol


----------



## loremiko

Phoenix said:


> I'm so glad everyone liked it!


I just want to share that as I've learned the interchangeability of veggies in some dishes, this is one to which it can apply. I didn't have any cabbage in the house so I used freeze dried broccoli, and I also changed the flour to almond flour. No one is gluten intolerant, just reducing our intake of grains. Next I'm going to use grated carrots. What about sauteed onions and mushrooms?


----------

